# Its rigged and ready



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

The electrical is now finished and sealed so I shouldn't have any corrosion problems for awhile. Going to run it tomorrow. I ended up not ordering the led lights and just sticking with what had worked for me in the past. Although I did upgrade to a much more powerful battery.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Another


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Switches


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

"admiring light"


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Looks nice and quiet 


where's that trolling motor going, polling against current is a pita!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I was under the assumption you'd ordered the LEDs based on what you said last week?:yes:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

If you want to add a couple more smaller led's check out jerrys l.e.d on Facebook or ebay


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I was under the assumption you'd ordered the LEDs based on what you said last week?:yes:


I did then I canceled it. I just figured 125$ each vs. 21$ each was not worth it as a recreational fisherman.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> I did then I canceled it. I just figured 125$ each vs. 21$ each was not worth it as a recreational fisherman.


A ton of savings for sure! As a heads up; if you ever decide to try the 50 watt LED's you can get them for a lot cheaper than $125. I usually pay $75 per light with free shipping. 

I love how clean you kept all the wiring and rigging, BTW.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> I did then I canceled it. I just figured 125$ each vs. 21$ each was not worth it as a recreational fisherman.


I don't blame you for that. There's lots of different people that sell them. Ebay is your friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

jtrump said:


> Looks nice and quiet
> 
> 
> where's that trolling motor going, polling against current is a pita!


I haven't decided yet, however I hardly ever use a motor when floundering.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't wait to see some usage shots!!! Good luck!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> I haven't decided yet, however I hardly ever use a motor when floundering.


Put it on the side. Once you start using one your wonder why you haven't had one from the beginning


----------

